# Designed my own skin.....I DID IT! Updated: New pics



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

After many, many hours of wrestling with Photoshop, and downloading lots of digital elements, I think I have designed my own skin. I'm so happy! I already have another one in mind to do. I have a pink Noreve, am getting a purple Noreve, and a Dark Vintage Noreve. I'm trying to come up with a skin to coordinate with all three covers. Please be honest, tell me what you think. Have I put too much on it? My impulse is to fill up every available space! Let me know your opinions, I appreciate it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it, beautiful!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, you mastered Photoshop really fast!  Your skin looks great!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love it, too!  I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

looks wonderful


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Really nice!  You should be very proud of your hard work, it really paid off!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's gorgeous.... you did a wonderful job!!!  Yeah!!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What a happy design!  It will make you smile every time you see it.  You did a great job.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice job, You will love it!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the skin. I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a great skin!  I wish I could do that on Photoshop.  I'm lucky if I can crop stuff.  LOL!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Dang! Nice work!

-or-

Dang nice work.....


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Patricia, Beautiful Job, I LOVE it!
Where did you get the shelf of books? It's beautiful.
cagnes, who has been my inspiration, has said that the hard part is knowing when to stop; 
I think you did a really great job.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful job.  I appreciate your creativity.  Especially like the color combinations you used.  Graphics all look well together and color ties them together beautifully.  I like the bookshelf.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love it


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, as much as I like the first design I did, I messed up when I saved it so had to start over (a lesson I won't forget). I changed it up a little, here's my second attempt. I'm hoping this will match a pink Noreve, a purple Noreve, and a Dark Vintage Noreve. Thanks everyone for looking, hope I'm not boring y'all with this! I just like sharing it here, mostly other people just don't appreciate it. When my daughter comes over I'm always showing her a cover or a skin or something for my Kindle, and I can tell she's thinking yeah, yeah,...... I emailed this to Decal Girl this morning to ask if it is print ready, but I haven't heard back from them yet. Anyway here's the picture:


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

So pretty! I love the second one you did even better. I really like that the books are no longer the same for the front and the back, and I really like the antiqued background colour. Pics when it arrives, please!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow!  I really liked the first one but this is even better.  Can't wait to see it on your Kindle!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The second one is even better. Very pretty!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the second on better too.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

They are both beautiful.. I would have a hard time choosing between the two


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the second one even better also!  Soooo pretty!!  Yes, please post pics once you get it on your Kindle also!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome job!  I agree that the second one is even better than the first and that you must post pics when your skin arrives!  I wish I could so something like that.  I don't even think I have the Photoshop program.  Can I use ACDSee to design a skin?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a good deal that you had to do it over.... but it was worth it.  The second version is even better than your first..... and I really liked the first.  The second one just has better "balance"..... you're going to love it!  Be sure to post pictures once you get it.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Really nice! You got some skill, girl.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Awesome job! I agree that the second one is even better than the first and that you must post pics when your skin arrives! I wish I could so something like that. I don't even think I have the Photoshop program. Can I use ACDSee to design a skin?


I don't know what ACDSee is. But when Decal Girl sends you the template to design your own, it is a .psd file. I'm not sure if it works with other software or not. I had to buy Photoshop Elements 8 to design it.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

PG4003 - where do you buy your digital elements from?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

happyblob said:


> Really nice! You got some skill, girl.


thats for sure


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

AmandasPanda said:


> PG4003 - where do you buy your digital elements from?


Amanda, here are the sites where most of them came from:

scrapbookgraphics.com
designerdigitals.com
scrapbook-elements.com

Last weekend I spent many, many hours looking on the internet for elements I liked. It took forever to find anything with books in it. The one I finally found is called Uncle Sal's Library. If there are any particular elements on my design that you would like, let me know and I'll look up the specific link.

Patricia


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

happyblob said:


> Really nice! You got some skill, girl.


Thanks everyone for your compliments, I appreciate it. I just think this is FUN. I just wish skins were easily interchangeable. I would change every week.

Patricia


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> I just wish skins were easily interchangeable. I would change every week.


I wish they were too; I would change mine often!


----------

